# Trivia 12/9



## luckytrim (Dec 9, 2019)

trivia 12/9
DID YOU KNOW...
When Czechoslovakia split in 1993, the Czech Republic and  Slovakia also
split the National anthem... each Country got one  verse.


1. To whom did General Douglas MacArthur promise in 1942: "I  shall return"?
2. In which civilization was gold referred to as "excrement of  the gods"?
3. In what month and year did Commander Neil Armstrong land  the Eagle on the
moon?
4. By what name is the constellation "Crux" better known?  (
5. Shirley Bassey has sung three theme songs for the "James  Bond" films.
"Diamonds Are Forever" and "Moonraker" are two of them. Can  you name the
third?
(Bonus ; In what country was Shirley born ?)
6. Fill in the Blank ;
Oxidation is the loss of _________ by a molecule, atom or ion  .
  a. - Protons
  b. - Electrons
  c. - Neutrons
  d. - Quarks
7. Who succeeded Khrushchev as First Secretary of the  Communist Party of the
Soviet Union?
8. Which 20th century Welsh writer and poet 'raged against the  dying of the 
light'?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The sun is so much bigger than our Earth, you could fits  almost 130.000 
Earths
inside the Sun.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
..
.
.
1. Filipinos
2. Aztec
3. July, 1969
4. Southern Cross
5. Goldfinger (Wales)
6. - b
7. Brezhnev
8. Dylan Thomas

CRAP !!
The Sun is not just a lot bigger than the Earth, it’s  humongous in
comparison !
In fact, 1,300,000 Earths could fit inside !


----------

